# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits > [Hack] 🔥Battlefield 1 Cheat/Hack with Aimbot🔥

## Neb_The_Sergal

*Game version: Steam/Origin (last version) (dx 11 only)
Supported OS: Windows: Vista / 7/8 / 8.1 / 10
Supported anti-cheats:*

*- FairFight
- Anti-Leak protection
- Secure Hack Streaming System*

*FUNCTION / FUNCTIONS
VISUAL:*

*- Player Names / Display names
- Draw Team for your team
- Distance Tags
- Health Bar / Life Bar
- Bounding Box in the form of a box
- 3D Box / EPS in the form of a 3D box
- Enemy Line / Lines to players
- Skeleton / Skeleton display
- Crosshair / Crosshair
- Enemy Chams
- Explosives / Show of explosives
- Pickup / Supply / Display of the ECP for first-aid kits / ammunition / special weapons that appears on the map
- Bullets / Display of the CAP for bullets
- Pigeon / Display of pigeons
- Enemy Color / The color of the opponent that is not visible
- Visible Color / The color of the opponent that is visible
- Vehicle Color / The color of technology that is not visible
- Visible Color Vehicle / The color of technology that is visible
- Crosshair Size
- Crosshair Color
- Team Color / The color of your team
*
*2D RADAR:*

*- Enable Radar / Enable / Disable radar
- Radar Box / Background for radar
- Radar Sross / Mesh for radar
- Radar Vehicle Type / Display of equipment
- Radar Cross to center / Radar in the center of the screen
- Radar Dot / Point in the center of the radar
- Radar Fov / Visibility zone on the radar
- Radar Size / Radar Size
- Radar Dots Size
- Radar Border Color / Radar background color
- Radar Cross Color / Radar grid color
- Radar Pos X / X-axis position of the radar
- Radar Pos Y / Y position of the radar
- Radar Scope
*
AIMBOT:

*- Aimbot / Enable Aimbot
- Auto Aimbot / Auto Aimbot
- Auto Fite / Auto shooting
- Visible Checks / Aimboat only works for those in the zone of visibility
- Switch Target will switch to the next target (according to the priority set) if the current target has disappeared from view or is lost
- Aim at Vehicle
- Aim Lock / Aimboat does not switch to another target until it is fixed to the current target
- Damage Mod / Murder with 1 shot, effective only against infantry
- Aiming Speeding
- Limit Aim Angle
- Auto Fire Delay / Auto-Delay Delay
- Aim Key / Standard key for Aimbot
- Alternative Aim Key / Additional key for Aimbot
- Aim Zone (Head, Neck, Butt, Left shoulder, Breast, Left Thigh, Right Thigh) / Aimbot Zone (Head, Neck, Torso, Left shoulder, Chest, Left hip, Right thigh)
- Aiming Style (Near Crosshair, Closest Target, Lowest Health) / Aimbot style (near the crosshairs, nearest target, lowest health)
*
*REMOVALS:*

*- No Breath / Without Breath
- No Spread
- No Recoil / No recoil*


*MISC:*

*- Magic Bullet (Shooting in a radius of 1-1.5 m from the enemy, the bullets will fly into it.) It only works on BULLETS, including vehicles)
- Heal Bullets / When firing at their allies, they will replenish their health
- Elite Class / The ability to use the weapons of elite fighters at any time
- Select Class / Select an elite class
- Ping Spoof / Substituting your ping on the server for a lower
- Only Headshot / Similarly Magic Bullets, but murders happen strictly in the head
- No Headshot / All murders will be absolutely random
- Magic Bullet Key / Set the key for magic bullets*


*SETTING:*

*- Save Setting
- Load Setting
- Menu Key / The ability to expose its button to call up the reading menu
The manual start:*
*1. Run the EXLoader;
2. Next, click on "BF1 HACK";
3. Click in the EXLoader at LAUNCH, wait close EXLoader;
4. Start the game;
5. Cheat menu at "HOME"*

*VT* : VirusTotal
*DOWNLOAD* : Just a moment...
*PASSWORD : 123*

----------


## JENSax

I can't install.

----------

